# Graveyard06 snippet



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have been working on my graveyard audio tracks for this year.
My graveyard is a dark, cold, windy place, where the dead stir and stumble around.

Let me know what you think

http://www.grimvisions.com/Audio/GY06-02.mp3


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

It sounds just like you describe.
I like it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it. You will have to give me a copy of it for my radio broadcast when you are done.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure thing DT.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sveet Krough! :devil: I give it an evil A+ !!! :>


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very nice, creepy yet natural. Good work Krough.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really great - thanks


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I uploaded a new mix. 
http://www.grimvisions.com/Audio/gy-03.mp3

I used a much more natural Wind loop, and added more zombies, and a church bell tolling.
How does this compare to the previous one?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I like them both, but I like how creepy quiet the first one is, I think I like the not so natural wind loop better. 
They both sound awesome though. Do you share these creations? I would play both of them if I had them! (hee hee)


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm with dead spider, I like the first one better. and wish I had the sounds that made it :/


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like the first one However, the bell adds a nice dystinc beat to the second one and distracts from the rytme of the wind


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

DeadSpider said:


> I like them both, but I like how creepy quiet the first one is, I think I like the not so natural wind loop better.
> They both sound awesome though. Do you share these creations? I would play both of them if I had them! (hee hee)


Of course I will share them. As soon as I get it done ill make a 15 minute loopable MP3 and post a link to it.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

krough said:


> Of course I will share them. As soon as I get it done ill make a 15 minute loopable MP3 and post a link to it.
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone.


wuhoo....  eight legged spider hugs for krough!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice effect. I like the second one personally. I think the bell gives it a creepy, "church yard/turning midnight" feel. I usd a similar one I got from another forum last year and got a lot of comments on it. It has the occasional crow call, along with a few distant muffled screams.
I like the zombies sounds in yours.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

A combination of what I liked from both tracks.

http://www.grimvisions.com/Audio/GY06-04.mp3

I think its very close. opinions?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's nice!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

ohhhh, That is swwweeeeettttttt!!!!!! :> I really like that one Krough!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

i like it. Its great! 
I still like the simplicity of the first one though too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I also like them both but i am leaning more towards the non bell because i live across the street from a big church and i hear those every day.


----------

